# Strictly come dancing *SPOILERS THREAD*



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm going to post tonights results so don't read any further if you don't want to know.........


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Bottom 2 were:

Dan and Nancy. 


DAN has gone xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Bottom 2 were:

Nancy and Rory. 


Rory had gone xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oh i dont like nancy !! love this thread tho


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Wish Nancy would go!! It's nothing personal, but she is the worst dancer there


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Nancy and Audley in bottom 2


Nancy has gone!!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Yay!!!!!!       

Thanks hun


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

At last !


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Lulu gone!!!

Audley was bottom again too. 

Seems there was a bit of a hoohar with the results! Had to be rechecked or something. 

Keeeeeep dancing


----------

